# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  mij even voorstellen

## Hilleke12

mij naam is Hilly
ik een vrouw van 50 jaar. stond altijd vrolijk in het leven ondanks wat mij allemaal is gebeurd
door mijn laatste baan en door alles verdriet wat ik daarvoor had met het overlijden van veel Dierbaren van mij
was ik even de weg kwijt en werd Depressief en nu zit al een jaar aan de Valdoxan. maar ik wil hier heel graag mee minderen en zo langzamere hand heel maar van de medicatie af.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Hilly,

Welkom op het forum. Goed dat je je verhaal in het kort hebt durven te vertellen. Hopelijk kun je het hier naar je zin krijgen en ik wens je alvast een fijne forum besteding toe!

----------


## Hilleke12

> Hallo Hilly,
> 
> Welkom op het forum. Goed dat je je verhaal in het kort hebt durven te vertellen. Hopelijk kun je het hier naar je zin krijgen en ik wens je alvast een fijne forum besteding toe!


Hallo dankjewel voor je berichtje.

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Geen dank Hilly, mocht je nog eens behoefte hebben aan een luisterend oor, dan kan ik je vrijblijvend een gesprekje aanbieden.

----------


## Hilleke12

Hallo ???

Sorry weet je voornaam niet dat is zo raar praten en ik heb al iemand waar ik heel veel mee praat maar bedankt voor je aanbod. 
ik ben alleen op deze site om uit te vinden hoe ik Valdoxan kan minderen, ik heb nog 1 tablet en wil langzamer had hier vanaf. 
en hoopte op reactie van mensen die deze medicatie hebben gebruikt en wat de bij verschijnselen zijn als je er helemaal mee stopt
gr Hilly

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Hilly,

Ik hoop dat je in de gesprekken die je al hebt, kunt vinden wat je nodig hebt. En dat je ook op deze website verder geholpen kunt worden met jouw punt van aandacht. 
Indien gewenst kan je nog steeds bij mij aankloppen voor een gesprek.
Mijn naam staat in de handtekening van elk bericht dat ik plaats.

Groet!

----------


## Hilleke12

Hallo Richard

sorry dat ik dat niet had gezien dat je naam er onderin stond, een beetje kortzichtig van mij hahahahaha

tot nu toe kan ik goed praten met mijn psycholoog ik denk alleen niet dat ze mij van bepaalde angsten kan af helpen dat moet ik zelf doen. 
ze kan mij de hand vaten geven en dan moet ik het zelf doen vind het wel moeilijk, om deze ziekte te hebben. je kunt beter je been breken daar is meer begrip voor dat is wat ik nog het moeilijkst vind aan dit hele gebeuren. en ik heb rare angsten ontwikkeld bang om te moeten werken en weer onder druk te moet presteren volgens mij kan ik dat niet eens meer, maar goed in februari krijg ik een keuring van het UWV nou zal mij benieuwen ze gaan mij vast goedkeuren en dan maar kijken waar het schip strand. maar bedankt voor je berichtje
groetjes

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Hilleke,

Fijn dat je al begeleiding hebt van een psycholoog. Hopelijk draagt dit bij aan de vermindering van jouw klachten. Angst kan zich op uiteenlopende manieren uiten. Ik hoop dat je de intensiteit van jouw angst weet over te brengen op het gesprek met het UWV. Zodat je niet tegen jouw wil en jouw vermogens in een weg wordt ingestuurd die je eigenlijk niet kunt bewandelen. In ieder geval sterkte en succes gewenst hiermee en met jouw verdere behandelproces!

----------

